# oops



## magicwhisper (Jul 28, 2013)

i just had a wee on daddy, daddy wasn't happy but mummy told him he couldn't tell me off because she only told me not to wee on the bed and i didn't wee on the bed. Mummy and daddy then laughed and gave me a cuddle. :bunnyhug:

They keep talking about litter tray though whatever that is :dunno but they also said they will go and buy me lots of new toys inkbouce:


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 28, 2013)

Oopses happen! You are lucky your mommy & daddy understand & love you even when you have an oops! That's what mommies & daddies are supposed to do be loving & understanding while trying to help us learn to do things we need to learn. Oh, litter trays! You will love them once you learn about them! They help keep the cage clean so we can play better & have more clean toys to play with! Tell your mommy & daddy to get a couple of litter pans, my mom loves having several so she can prepare a clean litter tray & switch the clean one for the messy one. Then she can take her time cleaning the messing one so it is nice a clean. Oh boy, new toys!!!!! We love to hear all about the new toys so we can pass them along to give our moms & dads hints to good toys they might not know about! We love all sorts of toys & our mom is always looking for toy ideas so we don't get bored & play with her stuff! Mom's always afraid of us getting into trouble playing with things we shouldn't so she tries to make sure we have bunny safe toys to play with! Oh, & my mom says its better to have your oops on dad than mom! lol


----------



## DrSki (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't worries about the wee-wee on daddy. Iz use to be super good about no wee-wees, but now that Iz a older bun, Iz has lots of acidents on both the floor and mommy. Shez super nice about it and doesn't yell at me cuz Iz almost 10 and forget about where the wee-wee is suppoze to go. That's why there's always puppy pads now when mommy holds me and under my pillowcases on my beds. Don't worry about that liter box thing, it's not that bad and ask your mommy to put in grass/hay to eat in there too - Iz likes to munch in my liter box (mommy also puts raisins in there at night, so Iz has something to find) inkbouce:


----------



## magicwhisper (Jul 28, 2013)

i got a funny carrot, it isn't made out of carrot but it is nice to chew on, i also saw lots of treats but they told me i am not aloud them all at once which i think is mean. Mummy lets me out all the time now when she is there so i can run around the room really really fast, my favorite game is see how fast i can run around the sofa. inkbouce:

Every time i found i hidey hole they covered it up which is mean, i can't get behind the tv or behind the washing machine which is my favorite hiding place because mummy and daddy have to find me. But when mummy saw what i was doing she covered all my hidey spots. :halo :craziness


----------

